# cleaning/skinning a squirrel



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

http://www.gutpilestyle.com/ForumSMF/index.php?topic=1968.0


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

I have been skinning squirrel this way for years. Great way to do it! I recently read the tip on soaking them in water to keep the hair off of them and tried it.. works great


----------

